# New EU cosmetic regulations



## Sanguine (Jul 27, 2013)

Hii!
The new europe cosmetics regulation arrived this month
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2009:342:0059:0209:en:PDF

The most significant changes introduced by the Cosmetics Regulation include:
Strengthened safety requirements for cosmetic products
Manufacturers need to follow specific requirements in the preparation of a product safety report prior to placing a product on the market.
Introduction of the notion of 'responsible person'
Only cosmetic products for which a legal or natural person is designated within the EU as "responsible person" can be placed on the market. The new Cosmetics Regulation allows the precise identification of who the responsible person is and clearly outlines the obligations.
Centralized notification of all cosmetic products placed on the EU market
Manufacturer will need to notify its product only once - via the EU Cosmetic Products Notification Portal (CPNP).
Introduction of reporting of serious undesirable effects
A responsible person will have an obligation to notify serious undesirable effects to competent national authorities. The authorities will also collect information coming from e.g. users and health professionals, and will be obliged to share the information with other EU Member States. For more information click here.
New rules for the use of nanomaterials in cosmetic products
Colorants, preservatives and UV-filters, including those that are nanomaterials, must be explicitly authorized. Products containing other nanomaterials not otherwise restricted by the Cosmetics Regulation will be the object of a full safety assessment at the EU level, if the Commission has concerns. Nanomaterials must be labelled in the list of ingredients with the word 'nano' in brackets following the name of the substance, e.g. "titanium dioxide (nano)".

Source: http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/sectors/cosmetics/regulatory-framework/


----------



## Twiggy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Sanguine, did you went through the registration process for you soaps? I put through one of my, just to see how does it works, and don’t know what to do next LOL Will I get some kind of notification that is approved or something like that?


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know, the entire process is a mystery to me.
Even trying to figure out how you can start a legit (hobby) soapmaking bussines is a mystery.
They make things so dificult! You'd think, europe being in economical crisis and all, they'd help people put up small bussinesses...

You could try calling to whoever you send it to, they should be able to tell you how to go further.


----------

